# Maroochy River 9.09.06



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Given the massive success of the last trip im going to do another.
Anyone up for a fish?
No.....ok ill go on my own :lol: 
Looking at my tide table i thing this is the first good morning high tide of the summer.
08.54 at 1.67m sound like a good tide to me.
if anyones interested im open to any ideas.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

I feel bad after I pulled the pin last time.
However I'm 95% in for a Sat am fish.
Am going to head up from Brisbane Friday pm.

I'm easy as for the plan, as long as I'm off the water to vote at some point!

I'll be putting in at the end of Paden Powell St about 15 mins after I wake up.
But aim to kick off by 6am'ish.

Haven't been out for a month: what do you think will be the go. 
Last time there were heaps of bream on the incomming tide right across from the launch point. I thought I might start there with some poppers and soft plastics.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Polylureosis 
NO worries mate like i always say life get in the way of fishing. sad but true.
but you said you was putting in at the end of Paden Powell St ?????
I was looking on (where is) and could only find Baden Powell St did you mean there?
If so only about 30min for me. Well 30min if im slow trolling.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Rik, those canals are dead set sure to have jacks and huge bream in them, trolling a larger lure like a scorpion or other bib lure would be worth a shot. It's warming up, the jacks are even biting in Ballina! 
http://www.ausfish.com.au/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1157518445


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

i was out last night nothing much happening. Just some tailor and pike around.
But theres time yet. 
You should see the sounder its hammerd with fish, millions of the buggers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

Yeah Baden Powell - Can't even say it was a slip of the finger!
Your Red arrow is spot on - I'm a 3 min walk up Baden Powell st.

What are you thinking? Should I head down towards picnic point? Or are you thinking of heading out towards the mouth.

I have been seeing quite a bit of action just across from where I launch.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like it might be a bit windy this weekend, maybe upstream would be a better option.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like the wind will ease on Sat am.

Even if it is howling there is an island or two that you can fish the Lee side off.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah i look here to get my weather report seem to be stop on most of the time.
http://www.abc.net.au/sunshine/weather/
they got the wind to be 31km but drops down to 16 sat morning.

Ok polylureosis im leaving my place at around 5/5.30am sat so i can meet you at your landing place around 6 ish if you want.
I got some of them grassminnows Fishbrain as been talking about.
So im dieing to give the a go around where there are bream.

And YakAtak the bream in the canal are MASSIVE but soon as a lure hits the water there gone. ive seen some that look a Kg+ but i just cant get a good big one......the stupid little ones hit everything that move in the water. Not the big boys thou.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good,

Look out for the sand coloured hobie and I have a bright yellow PFD.

Not that there are many yak fishers about.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

So your in maroochydore now now brizzy?
Its just that on your location is says Brizzy.
Sure mate and ill be the one coming at yeah in a big banana and a blue shirt or PFD.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Rik,

I understand the confusion....

I live in Brisbane most of the time.
I have a place I stay in at Maroochydore.

But I would rather live in Maroochydore and stay in Brisbane!

Coming up to Mchy tomoorw and going to stay till monday.
I am going to get three or four sessions in.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Rik, re: those big bream, try the weightless rig in fishbrains pink grubbin' thread, just get some worm hooks, this will leave a very minimal disturbance as the lure hits the water, less likely to spook a fish than a big fat hard body.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Magicrik said:


> I got some of them grassminnows Fishbrain as been talking about.
> So im dieing to give the a go around where there are bream.quote]
> 
> Yes mate that what im going to try :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:wink: good luck mate.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Karl
Hey poly if it bream were going for a cant think of a better place then that little creek that runs under the plaza.....What you think.......cos ive seen some brean big enough to eat a small shark in there....


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been meaning to poke around in cornmeal creek for ages.

I worked in the plaza for 8 years - You see hundreds of them hanging around the foodcourt near the pylons, mostly small but there must be some bruisers amongst them. You just have to see someone throw a piece of bread or chicken in the water to see they are ravenous.
Might have to take a chip or two to put on a hook if they are addicted to take away food .

Also seen one or two big flaties not far away.

See you in the morning.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

sound like a plan.
Oh im bringing some fresh water bait too and some tailor strips.
Tailor is great alround bait ivve found.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all,

look I'm new to the sight and to the sport. I've had my yak for 3 weeks and have been out for a paddle virtually everyday at about 5am for an hour before i go to work. anyway I've had a little success with a couple of fatties on soft plastics and a Nice 45 cm GT that i caught on a trolled mans stretch 10+ lure in the mooloola river.

Anyway I was going to check out the cod hole tomorrow morning and see what happens but if you guys don't mind I'd love to meet some fellow fishers.

I'll cruise up past picnic point at around 5.30 ish in the morning and see if I cant spot you and if I do I'll say g'day


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

np mate ill be coming out of maroochy water canal at picnic point about the time.
Im Rik ill be in a Predator Yellow.
See yeah tomorrow.


----------

